# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Cry Wolf Discussion Thread

## guitarboy

Discussion Thread for Cry Wolf.

*Spoiler* for _Game Rules_: 



Rules:
*If you are a sheep it is not allowed to talk outside of the discussion thread when it is closed for Night Time.
*If you are a wolf, and you have a partner, you are allowed to talk outside of the discussion thread during Night Time.
*When accusing someone of being a wolf, you must provide some type of evidence as to why you think they are wolf.
*Lying is allowed.
*Alliances are allowed.
*A wolf can never kill their partner during Night Time.
*Voting takes place in the discussion thread, you must bold your vote for it to count. (ex: Vote: The Shepard)
*Blatantly asking others "What are you?" will cause the game to END. So don't ruin it for the others. Figure out who is what on your own.
*If I hear of someone communicating to someone they shouldnt be during Night Time, the game will END. Only wolves may speak to each other when the discussion thread is closed for Night Time.
*Going back and editing your post is not allowed. If you have something else to say, post it as a new reply.





*Spoiler* for _Game Play_: 



Character types
1. The Shepard (which I will choose to be this.) (Moderator)
2. Sheeps (the good guys, there will need to be at least 2 more Sheep characters than the....)
3. Wolves (the bad guys, there needs to be at least two bad guys.


*NOTE: This set up is when there are 8-9 players. When there are 7 players, only ONE wolf will be in the game, unless told otherwise.



The Moderator will randomly choose the character types of each person. I will then let each of them know what character type they are, privately. Through this discussion thread, you will be able to talk to each other player, ask questions, etc. to determine who you will vote in as a wolf. You will place your votes  in the discussion thread. You may also talk privately to each other via PM's, this is very necessary for the wolves to communicate with each other.

The Sheep, the good guys, will try to find the wolves, and eliminate them out. Once both wolves are out of the game, Sheep Win.
The Wolves, will try to act as Sheep, and try to accuse another Sheep of being a Wolf. If there are two wolves/two sheep left in the game, Wolves win.

Info If You Are Chosen Sheep:
During the Day-Time, You must try to work together to determine who is a wolf, by communicating in the discussion thread, and PM's between people. (Or MSN if you'd like.) During Night-Time the Sheep will sleep, the discussion thread will be closed. Further Info on Night - Time will be discussed below.

Info If you Are Chosen Wolf:
During the Day-Time, you must try to convince Sheep that you are one too, as well as accuse a Sheep of being a wolf. Wolves generally need to be more strategic, as in choosing wisely who you accuse of being a wolf. During Night - Time, Wolves should discuss who they should kill, and BOTH report to The Shepard(Me.) who they are killing via PM. If the wolves send in different names to kill, The Shepard chooses randomly who is killed. The private discussion between the Wolves is vital, so the random choosing does not happen.


During Night-Time
The discussion thread will be closed for communication, and I will announce when it is closed. When the next day arrives, The Shepard resumes the discussion thread, along with stating who has been killed.


At least one person will receive The Shepard's Secret along with their character type. What this is, is vital information to one person, stating the name of another sheep, which means that person is SAFE, and is NOT a wolf. The Shepard will only give out the SAME name of who is safe, if there is more than one person receiving the Secret. It will ALWAYS be the same name.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Uhhhh I wasn't sure which thread to post this in so I deleted my post from the other one and copied it here. Oh man I don't know what I'm doing, I'm like a chicken with it's head cut off or something.





> Aaahaha you totally edited out the "s" in "Sheeps" from the first time 'round. I can seeee youuuu.... [Which ironically you did NOT do in this post haha]
> 
> Normally I don't visit threads like this but this actually sounds pretty interesting. I don't get how you'd prevent sheep from communicating during night-time though, through PMs and such. Or is that allowed?

----------

